# 5mt To 5c Adapter



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

Where to buy?  I have lots of 5c collets and no way to use them. I want to go cheap and use a adapter that will screw into a rod of sorts.   - pm1236 with 1 1/2 inch spindle
I look through MSC and Enco but don't see wording. 
Can anyone give me a part number or page out of those books. I can really use help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 30, 2015)

Grizzly has that part.  The part number is P4026001 and I bought one a little over a year ago for $112.  That was a lot more than the price was a short time before I ordered it.  I have no idea what the price is now.  You will need to call Grizzly to get the current price and check stock.  The one I received has .0006" runout, my lathe has .0002" runout.  Ray Caniglia on YouTube has several videos on getting one that was accurate.  He finally ground it in place with his tool post grinder, and that is what I am going to do as well.

There are some people on the web who have made their own collet closers and have details on their web sites on how they did theirs.  PM me if you want the links.

Edit:  The part number above is for 5MT spindle to 5C collet


----------



## rgray (Oct 30, 2015)

Doesn't it have a 5mt spindle hole? My 12x36 does and I use a 5mt to 5c adapter. Part number P4026001 from grizzly $98.00. I find it in the parts list for the G4026 collet closer that fits the G4002 and G4003 lathes. The collet closer is $353.00. I just use the adapter and built my own drawbar....no fancy closer.


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

I will check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

I will purchase it but appreciate the extra info.  Wouldnt mind seeing pics of completed back end.  People talk about welding a turning wheel.  No welder yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 30, 2015)

Here you go!

http://www.the-long-family.com/tooling.htm 
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/21076-My-Collet-Closer
http://kinzers.com/don/MachineTools/collet_closer/
http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/collet/collet.html


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow you have given me a lot to chew on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 30, 2015)

I said I was making a collet closer.  Actually, I am making a drawbar, mostly from stuff I had on hand.  It will be similar to the ones I linked to and is partially completed (laziness.)  It will be for my Kent KLS-1340A lathe.  It will have a thrust bearing and will also incorporate an outboard spider in the design, which required very little added outboard length to include.


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

What is a thrust bearing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 30, 2015)

Look at the links I sent you.  At least one shows a thrust bearing.  The thrust bearing reduces friction when tightening the drawbar so you get a stronger pull on the collet while using less energy to turn the handle.


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you I will check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planeflyer21 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just searched Grizzly for that part number, and under accessories for the 4002/4003.  Didn't find it, so I googled MT5 to 5c Adapter and this Grizzly page was one of the hits:  http://www.grizzly.com/parts/PSB1264026

I wonder if they discontinued it?


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

No they did not I found it under a different part number that replaced the previous one I apologize but I do not have that one with me right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

If you  are interested I will get it through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swerdk (Oct 30, 2015)

P4034025.    Still about $100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARM (Oct 31, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> I said I was making a collet closer.  Actually, I am making a drawbar, mostly from stuff I had on hand.  It will be similar to the ones I linked to and is partially completed (laziness.)  It will be for my Kent KLS-1340A lathe.  It will have a thrust bearing and will also incorporate an outboard spider in the design, which required very little added outboard length to include.


hello BOB
Seeing U are  making  this,  pray do  tell what are  the correct   THREAD  PITCHES  on both the  INTERNAL  and  EXTERNAL Thread  of  a  5C Collet.
What  are  the  measurements  of  both  these  Dimensions  to work  on.  Inches / Fractions/ Decimals   will  do  as  we  can  convert  accurately  or  use  same 
Been  battling  some  time  to get these exact  Dimensions  which ( Threads ) I would like  to cut on  my  machine  for a long-standing  project
Thanks  a stack  in advance
regards
aRM


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 31, 2015)

ARM said:


> hello BOB
> Seeing U are  making  this,  pray do  tell what are  the correct   THREAD  PITCHES  on both the  INTERNAL  and  EXTERNAL Thread  of  a  5C Collet.
> What  are  the  measurements  of  both  these  Dimensions  to work  on.  Inches / Fractions/ Decimals   will  do  as  we  can  convert  accurately  or  use  same
> Been  battling  some  time  to get these exact  Dimensions  which ( Threads ) I would like  to cut on  my  machine  for a long-standing  project
> ...


Hi ARM,
I am not sure where you are going here.  The PUBLISHED sizes of 5C collet outside threads that I could find while searching some time ago are from 1.238"-20TPI to 1.240-20.  Published sizes for the internal thread are from 1.041-24 to 1.047-24.  So there is some disagreement among those posting the data.  There is for sure some size disagreement in what collet manufacturers actually ship, which is all that really matters.  Whatever size YOURS actually are, you need to make them fit.  If you have different brands around, measure the actual thread dimension of the collet you want to thread too, outside threads for most drawbars and collet closers, inside dimension for most collet work stops.  In the case of a 1.240-20 outside thread, the thread depth you would like will be about .050" for a 75% thread, so sneak up on a root diameter of about 1.140", testing the fit as you get close.  When you are final cutting the threads, your collets becomes your test gages.  If you have multiple brands and lots, try them all and see if they will fit when you get close to the finished thread diameter.  You will find that some will fit tighter than others.  Open it up until all will fit or until you are concerned that the smaller ones are getting looser than you would like, at which point you can get rid of any oversized collets and get something else, or make it fit the bigger ones and get rid of any loose fitting ones.  They will probably all work OK at some unmeasured but trial tested size.  The 5C internal threads are not designed for use with a drawbar or collet closer.  Make your work stop fit those threads.  Am I answering your question?


----------



## ARM (Nov 1, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> Hi ARM,
> I am not sure where you are going here.  The PUBLISHED sizes of 5C collet outside threads that I could find while searching some time ago are from 1.238"-20TPI to 1.240-20.  Published sizes for the internal thread are from 1.041-24 to 1.047-24.  So there is some disagreement among those posting the data.  There is for sure some size disagreement in what collet manufacturers actually ship, which is all that really matters.  Whatever size YOURS actually are, you need to make them fit.  If you have different brands around, measure the actual thread dimension of the collet you want to thread too, outside threads for most drawbars and collet closers, inside dimension for most collet work stops.  In the case of a 1.240-20 outside thread, the thread depth you would like will be about .050" for a 75% thread, so sneak up on a root diameter of about 1.140", testing the fit as you get close.  When you are final cutting the threads, your collets becomes your test gages.  If you have multiple brands and lots, try them all and see if they will fit when you get close to the finished thread diameter.  You will find that some will fit tighter than others.  Open it up until all will fit or until you are concerned that the smaller ones are getting looser than you would like, at which point you can get rid of any oversized collets and get something else, or make it fit the bigger ones and get rid of any loose fitting ones.  They will probably all work OK at some unmeasured but trial tested size.  The 5C internal threads are not designed for use with a drawbar or collet closer.  Make your work stop fit those threads.  Am I answering your question?



Hello  there  BOB
This  has  answered  more  than  my  question  -  perfecto  !!!
Now  we have  some genuine figures / Numbers to clearly work on.
Just  one  more  item, please  - what would be both  the Outside and Inside good, average Dimensions to start  with ???  Ballpark figures  will do. Need not be to the Thousandth  !!!  
As U can see we  are  a bit on the duh side when it comes to these technicalities.
Sorry 'bout that 
U  are  a  ..............    *    !!!
Thanks  a  Zillion  and
LORD  BLESS
aRM


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 1, 2015)

The Chinese made 5C collet set I have measures about 1.233" O.D. average,  1.004" I.D. average.  That is simply measuring the outside thread with a micrometer and the inside thread with a 6" electronic caliper.  The pitch diameters are anyone's guess.  Yours may be different.


----------



## ARM (Nov 1, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> The Chinese made 5C collet set I have measures about 1.233" O.D. average,  1.004" I.D. average.  That is simply measuring the outside thread with a micrometer and the inside thread with a 6" electronic caliper.  The pitch diameters are anyone's guess.  Yours may be different.


Thanks  again  BOB
Take  care
aRM


----------



## bbutcher (Nov 2, 2015)

Swerdk said:


> Where to buy?  I have lots of 5c collets and no way to use them. I want to go cheap and use a adapter that will screw into a rod of sorts.   - pm1236 with 1 1/2 inch spindle
> I look through MSC and Enco but don't see wording.
> Can anyone give me a part number or page out of those books. I can really use help
> 
> ...


You can sometimes find them on ebay, but often they are listed as 5C sleeves, and frequently are listed as fitting a particular lathe. You might be able to find the specs on the lathes listed and find one with a MT5 taper in the headstock.
As for the thread sizes on the internal and external 5C collets, I have discovered they may not all be a standard size. I have a 5C collet block and a depth setting fixture that is supposed to fit the inside thread. I have found some collets fit these better than others, and some of the internal threads are too tight to fit the depth fixture. I do not understand why they would not be a standard size.


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I have one if can find just email me 

Dave


----------



## mhagadorn (Dec 27, 2015)

I'd like to buy a mt5 to 5c adapter if any are aroundn used.   I wish I had bought one back when they were $30 instead of $100.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swerdk (Dec 27, 2015)

I never did email dave.  Give him a shout. He may have the 5MT to 5C

My life got busy and I decided to put off my venture till next year until then my three Jaw Chuck will suffice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

